# raw eggs for 7 month old puppy ?



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i was walking same and his ears were down and i met this guy on the road who told me to give him raw eggs and it will help shane get his ears up nice and hard.
can i do that ? mix it with kibble


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know that feeding eggs will do anything for his ears, but they certainly won't hurt him. If you want to feed egg and kibble, go for it.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Never heard that but raw eggs are highly nutritious (my dogs get one every day). There is a school of thought which says that extra calcium helps with ear set, which would mean you'd just give your dog the whole egg including the shell - but I have no data to back this up, it's just something I heard along the way. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you give your dog the shell pulverize it. we gave
our dog egg shells but it had the consistency
of garlic powder after grounding.



Anja1Blue said:


> Never heard that but raw eggs are highly nutritious (my dogs get one every day). There is a school of thought which says that extra calcium helps with ear set, which would mean you'd just give your dog the whole egg including the shell - but I have no data to back this up, it's just something I heard along the way.
> ______________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


----------



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

I thought I was going to go crazy waiting for our younger GSDs ears to go up. Once we started feeding him raw chicken, along with his kibble, his ears started to go up and have stayed up. Chewing and chewing all those bones up helped worked the muscles necessary for the ears to stand erect. 
Just my experience, not a hard fact.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I don't know if it'll do anything for his ears, but go for it. It shouldn't hurt. I've been feeding my pup 2-3 raw eggs a day since he was around 6 months old. I usually just crack it on top of his kibble in the morning, and leave the shell in. He eats it all up.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> if you give your dog the shell pulverize it. we gave
> our dog egg shells but it had the consistency
> of garlic powder after grounding.


Is there a reason to pulverize it? I've always just fed the shell whole after cracking it open for him. Sigurd always crunches it really good... I figured in the wild if they ate eggs they'd eat them whole, so I didn't need to crush it up.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

They won't digest the shell very well if it's not crushed.


----------

